# Northeast snow?



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im wondering if we will get substantial snow this winter? I have worked in the green industry for over 3 decades, so im kinda in tune with nature, sort of speak. In seasons past that we had lots of spring/summer rainfall, we seem to get light snowfall winters. The past 2 winters here have been pretty good for us revenue wise, im hoping this season will be half decent.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

For you guys its hit and miss. Always plan for a lite winter and if you do better then expected keep the money as a bonus and don't put it in your budget next year.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Good advise & words to live by grandview. I constantly tell new guys in the industry, if you are counting on snow to make it, you are gonna burn!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

lawn king;809688 said:


> Im wondering if we will get substantial snow this winter


I want to join the club. Where do I sign up LOL.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

SNOW...............What the heck is that?


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah I heard that the northeast is expected to get below average snowfall this winter. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

TurbDies2500;819023 said:


> Yeah I heard that the northeast is expected to get below average snowfall this winter. I guess only time will tell.


where did u hear that?


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

I heard Ne coldest winter in a decade dont know about snow fall amounts


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is what some are predicting this winter.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

the squirrels are huge, the acorns are so thick on the ground you have to watch your step, my gut says its gonna be a crazy winter and so does the local weather guy; but i'll go by the size of the squirrels before listen to weather guys.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Grn Mtn;819101 said:


> the squirrels are huge, the acorns are so thick on the ground you have to watch your step, my gut says its gonna be a crazy winter and so does the local weather guy; but i'll go by the size of the squirrels before listen to weather guys.


Same here! Those stupid acorns are dangerous mowing, I stepped on some last week and about went ars over tin cups! A lady told me when there are berry's on evergreen shrubs its going to be a bad winter. 2 years ago there were no berries while we were pruning shrubs, the winter was average, last year there were a ton of red berries on the evergreen shrubs and we had the second snowiest winter in our city (150+ inches). This year there are a ton of berries again on the shrubs.....we'll see.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Apples hanging on the trees are also suppossed to be good indicators. Two years ago the trees were full. Started snowing Dec 3 and snowed twice a week till New Years. Busiest winter in years.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

check out stowe.com...they already got some up there...killington too


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

The El Nino effect is already kicking in. If El Nino stays strong then there should be plenty of snow for the North East. El Nino helps the Sub Tropical Jet stream become active. Storm follow it across the southern half of the US to the East coast where they usually turn north to become Nor easters. The southern half of the US has already turned stormy where it was mired in a drought


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

2COR517;819129 said:


> Apples hanging on the trees are also suppossed to be good indicators. Two years ago the trees were full. Started snowing Dec 3 and snowed twice a week till New Years. Busiest winter in years.


I mow the owners house of one the largest orchards in CT and he was telling me last week that the trees are so loaded that they have been shaking the trees & pulling un-ripe fruit off just so the trees dont topple or the branches dont break.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Calling for above average.... But as stated before we'll see!!!!

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...ives/2009/10/the_20092010_winter_forecast.asp


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I just hope it's at least like last year...


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Last year was ok, we would be happy with a repeat!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

5 - 10" would be great for us down here!!!!


----------



## Diemaker (Jan 30, 2007)

Last year was the 2nd most snow ever here. I think this year will be below average or average at best.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

snow on Friday?


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

Just read the thread on the WHDH weather site. Looks like it could be something but we will just have to wait. Also if its an indicator, its already snowed (flurries) here in worcester 3 times.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Anytime after december 10th would be good, we still have 100+ acres of grass to winterize!


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

Diemaker;842004 said:


> Last year was the 2nd most snow ever here. I think this year will be below average or average at best.


You have to be kidding me.....Second... I agree we had good snow last year, but it wasn't that good, enough for me to put 2k miles on the snowmobile, but what about the blizzards of the 70's... now that was snow


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

It looks like we have indian summer coming next week, perhaps this will be the last harua before the real cold moves in?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

lawn king;853946 said:


> It looks like we have indian summer coming next week, perhaps this will be the last harua before the real cold moves in?


I would think so. It would be nice to get a decent early freeze. Makes plowing gravel and lawns *mulch *easier.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks like another warm week on the way!


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

*Forecast for Northeast is concerning*

I have been following world famous long range forecaster Joe Bastardi from accuweather for several years. His forecasting skills and knowledge are the best around. You should log onto accuweather.com and check his 2010 Winter forecast....looks very interesting!!! He is prediciting a storm track up the coast not through the Great Lakes as he predicted last year.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Another warm week for me to finish leaf cleanups is fine by me


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

pjprod;861049 said:


> I have been following world famous long range forecaster Joe Bastardi from accuweather for several years. His forecasting skills and knowledge are the best around. You should log onto accuweather.com and check his 2010 Winter forecast....looks very interesting!!! He is prediciting a storm track up the coast not through the Great Lakes as he predicted last year.


Just hoping this holds true for us in the Northeast.

A Look to the Winter

Bastardi predicts the current El Niño will fade over the winter and will probably not play as much of a role in the overall weather pattern as one would think during a typical El Niño year.

The areas that will be hit hardest this winter by cold, snowy weather will be from New England through the Appalachians and mid-Atlantic,
including North Carolina. Areas from New York City to Raleigh have gotten by the past two years with very little snowfall. This year these areas could end up with above-normal snowfall.


----------



## badalamentiLand (Nov 15, 2009)

I dont listen too nebody knowmore.....For all we know it will be 90 degrees in the middle of december!


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

They say if there is a lot of lint in my belly button it will be a heavy winter, let me check....................................yup heavy winter coming up.


----------



## badalamentiLand (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol good one...


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks like another week of summer for us?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

rawdog;819218 said:


> check out stowe.com...they already got some up there...killington too


that was just a coating on the mountain tops. nothing really, and a whole lot of man made snow ( if that counts )


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I just read accuweather is predicting snow on Thursday night. possible 3-6" anywhere from PA to MA. Awesome, I have 3 days left of cleanups and ready to plow


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't put much faith in AccuWeather more than three days out. It will likely be warm and sunny Friday....


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

sparky8370;862428 said:


> They say if there is a lot of lint in my belly button it will be a heavy winter, let me check....................................yup heavy winter coming up.


Hahahah :laughing:


----------



## redsoxfan (Feb 19, 2004)

*winter??*

Just wondering if anyone know where it is? Fall clean ups are done now I'm bored...Could someone talk to the weather god and have them send us some snow please.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

redsoxfan;873871 said:


> Just wondering if anyone know where it is? Fall clean ups are done now I'm bored...Could someone talk to the weather god and have them send us some snow please.


I hope we get "POUNDED WICKED HARD" this winter I need some speed parts

Tom


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

TommyMac;873934 said:


> I hope we get "POUNDED WICKED HARD" this winter I need some speed parts
> 
> Tom


So do i. But i just need to pay for my plow setup i just bought. 6,000 bucks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So far the season is going good ,no snow in site.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

grandview;878276 said:


> So far the season is going good ,no snow in site.


Its the cold that turns you off right?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

grandview;878276 said:


> So far the season is going good ,no snow in site.


Thats not a good attitude GV. :laughing:


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Starting to feel like the old dunkin doughnut commercial when they show about 6 plow trucks all storming with there blades down at the first snowflake


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah so I have been looking at NOAA and Accuweather and they are both talking about a chance of a coastal storm Saturday night though sunday. The GFS models are showing some decent amount of accumulation from DC to Boston so we will see how that pans out.

my fingers are crossed!

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...12/potential_weekend_snowstorm_model_maps.asp


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

so the general consensus seems to be that we will get a decent amount of snow this year in the NE. the only question now is when will it start!!!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We hit 70 here in abington today! I have a enough work to carry me 1 more week, so let it rip starting 12 10 09!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

70 in Randolph too. Dec 10th sounds good to me lawn king.


----------



## bare spot (Oct 12, 2007)

lawn king;886908 said:


> We hit 70 here in abington today! I have a enough work to carry me 1 more week, so let it rip starting 12 10 09!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


agree, sounds like a plan. got the same schedule and like the sounds of this.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Amazing how all this week they said mostly rain and a mix on Saturday all the way up to this morning. At noon they change it to 3 to 5. I wonder what they will be saying tonight at 6:00 and 11:00. Weather guys are terrible.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

BPK63;888392 said:


> Amazing how all this week they said mostly rain and a mix on Saturday all the way up to this morning. At noon they change it to 3 to 5. I wonder what they will be saying tonight at 6:00 and 11:00. Weather guys are terrible.


That's what I was thinking......And how the hell can it snow if it's 43-45 degree's


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

ya now they are saying 2-5. its all going to melt off though if its gonna be that warm. who knows. we wont know until tomorrow night!


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope we get enough so the state call's in the sanders....That's all I'm asking for....Not too much....HaHaHa


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

The ground is warm, nothing is going to stick. We may get some sanding out of it? If nothing else at least we are starting to see a winter weather pattern!


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well this has to be the worst prediction for these weather guys on news channel 8, wtnh in CT that I have seen so far. They talked up this storm for 7 days and on Saturday morning were predicting at least 1 to 3 inches state wide. The storm was just a few hours out and they still could not predict it and we got nothing. This morning their web site says well we got a lot of snow but the warm temps kept it from sticking. Are they kidding? If they knew that why predict 1 to 3 inches? These guys are a total joke. I should have been a weather guy. Guaranteed job for life. You can screw up your whole life and still keep your job. I wonder how much they get paid?


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

Our weatherman in cleveland Ohio gets 250k a year to screw up....boy give me 100k and i can screw up alot better and i won't talk with a lisp.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

BPK63;891117 said:


> Well this has to be the worst prediction for these weather guys on news channel 8, wtnh in CT that I have seen so far. They talked up this storm for 7 days and on Saturday morning were predicting at least 1 to 3 inches state wide. The storm was just a few hours out and they still could not predict it and we got nothing. This morning their web site says well we got a lot of snow but the warm temps kept it from sticking. Are they kidding? If they knew that why predict 1 to 3 inches? These guys are a total joke. I should have been a weather guy. Guaranteed job for life. You can screw up your whole life and still keep your job. I wonder how much they get paid?


your just in the wrong part of the state is all.....


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

WingPlow;891139 said:


> your just in the wrong part of the state is all.....


You guys way up in the hills get snow in July


----------



## bare spot (Oct 12, 2007)

hearing of a nice storm in the making coming across the country, hearing the word poss. blizzard for some area's when it rolls through. not sure what it means for the northeast but somebody's looking to get some weather their way.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im done fertilizing for this year so anytime now is fine for serious snowfall!


----------



## bare spot (Oct 12, 2007)

might see a little from the weekend storm in my area but hear of a christmas storm in the making. early tract is looking good, santa must of got my letter. i hope


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Big hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It looks good for us south of boston?


----------



## bare spot (Oct 12, 2007)

sounds good lawn king.., the latest here, using one of local tv guys, snows on, off and now back on, (funny). but anyway, should get a piece of this thing. suppose to head more east but if stays inland (not predicted) could see some nice totals. with this weather guy going back and forth, ( and this guys been pretty good) idk, so maybe, just maybe.,


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We are looking at a potential event here the end of this week? I can tell you from many years of experience, mother nature loves to hit the northeast with snow on new years eve!


----------



## bare spot (Oct 12, 2007)

haven't seen the lastest but just watched my local guy, said he's expecting it to bomb out off new england coast (sounds like epic event).


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

It looks like a 4 day rain event! Here we go again with that crazy new england weather pattern!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry to wish this for ya guys, but I DO hope everything is rain the next week because I'll be in Virginia for New Year's. I'd love to have the income of an event even while I'm gone, but I HATE the worry of my route being done when I'm away (have to say my subs are awesome though -- completely seamless coverage, and the customers seldom know there's a difference).


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just watch the NECN.com weather report. He said Maine and maybe Eastern NH look to get the biggest impact from this one.

I don't know why I haven't been watching them for weather more. My friend gets them on cable, said they are always the most accurate.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

YardMedic;931225 said:


> Sorry to wish this for ya guys, but I DO hope everything is rain the next week because I'll be in Virginia for New Year's. I'd love to have the income of an event even while I'm gone, but I HATE the worry of my route being done when I'm away (have to say my subs are awesome though -- completely seamless coverage, and the customers seldom know there's a difference).


Hmmm...too bad for you huh?  Just kidding but you can't expect us to have sympathy for you because you're out of town. Ya gotta pay the piper...


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

2COR517;931354 said:


> Just watch the NECN.com weather report. He said Maine and maybe Eastern NH look to get the biggest impact from this one.
> 
> I don't know why I haven't been watching them for weather more. My friend gets them on cable, said they are always the most accurate.


NECN seems to be the most reliable for me as well...they give pretty good coverage and frequent updates. Matt Noyes the dude on there this morning still isn't saying much...after all this storm is still out over the Pacific Ocean!!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Im hearing different things as well. Noone wants to call it as all snow. We are gonna get dumped on if this stays a little south. Good thing the last 20 inches just melted. Im ready for another 20.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually, the storm is just beginning to form in the Gulf of Mexico/Texas. Bernie Rayno on AccuWeather just said northern New England most likely to get the most snow. That's us.......


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;931638 said:


> Actually, the storm is just beginning to form in the Gulf of Mexico/Texas. Bernie Rayno on AccuWeather just said northern New England most likely to get the most snow. That's us.......


Hey, thats me!

So, do you have cable or dish network?


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Sounds like a good nor' easter coming...No more tham a foot please.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

A foot or less would be good, especially since its gonna be wet and heavy. Local news website, channel 13, say expect to be measuring in feet.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

up here in piscataquis I think it will stay all snow. No matter wet or dry, 12" is PLENTY!!!


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like mainly rain for Southern CT,:realmad:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;931919 said:


> Hey, thats me!
> 
> So, do you have cable or dish network?


Neither. Intuhnet bub....


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

we got the jackpot!!! It is about time!!!!
Cape Ann north is where the sweet spot is. Awesome! Just heard Cape Ann around 7" and more by Newburyport, Seabrook, Rye. it sucks it is happening again in New Year's. Oh Well, Ching, ching, ka ching $$$$:bluebounc


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

They said 7 inches is the jackpot? That don't seem like much seeing this past storm just dumped 2 ft in certain parts of mass


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

where did you hear that the coast was supposed to get 7+ inches? i havent heard many totals given. most places arent ready to give any amounts


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

One of the local guys said about a foot, even on the coast here. "Mountains" may get two feet. A foot stretched over three days is ideal for me. At least a double billing. Make up for a very lousy December.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

2COR517;931638 said:


> Actually, the storm is just beginning to form in the Gulf of Mexico/Texas. Bernie Rayno on AccuWeather just said northern New England most likely to get the most snow. That's us.......


Actually, the big storm (Sat/Sun) is just coming off the Pacific as we speak. The little storm for NYE and New Year's Day was the one you mistook for the big one...look at NECN weather online and you will see what I am talking about. She called it "a big one"


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I watched her on the noon forecast. My bad.....


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Weather startions here saying 1-4 FEET. Yuk.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

andcon83;934006 said:


> Weather startions here saying 1-4 FEET. Yuk.


Thats a very big gap!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;934753 said:


> Thats a very big gap!


No kidding. They've already started tightening up the numbers a little.

1 to 2 feet for us right now


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;934776 said:


> No kidding. They've already started tightening up the numbers a little.
> 
> 1 to 2 feet for us right now


I got a few choice words for you... Lucky is in the phrase somewhere... 

Where did you heard 1-2 ft? I cant find anything for accumulation. Everyone is saying snow, but no amounts.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

They've backed it off quite a bit. Maybe 3-4 inches tomorrow. No more numbers for Sat/Sun. Looks like you guys won't get much at all.....


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;935122 said:


> They've backed it off quite a bit. Maybe 3-4 inches tomorrow. No more numbers for Sat/Sun. Looks like you guys won't get much at all.....


:crying::crying:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We got a scrape & a full sanding run last night. Looks to be a good 8+" for boston/south tomorrow. Lets hope this trend continues through jan & feb! payup


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

I hear ya lawn king..Got some good time in yesterday considering it was such a small storm nice and easy on the truck


----------



## bare spot (Oct 12, 2007)

llooking at the radar, looks like that storm is blowing in for u all north of me, hope it's a good one.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Got quite a bit between last night and this morning.. 6-8'' along with the 4 or so from yesterday.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We have a decent chance of some more action thursday night into friday? The last 30 days has been pretty darn good for us! Not only have we had a lot of plowing & sanding, we have done a lot of site relocation and even some full removal!


----------



## bare spot (Oct 12, 2007)

with locals for my area been seeing flurry's all wk, now i'm hearing snow, good sign.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

It's looking like a real quiet week her'e, lets hope that winter weather pattern returns next week?


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Well we are off to a decent start here in Maine we have plowed 6 times so far with the most amount in one storm about 18" nothing here since last weekend we had 10" that turned to rain at the end and was as heavy as 2 feet of normal snow! They are talking some for this next weekend ???


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

FisherVMan;953175 said:


> Well we are off to a decent start here in Maine we have plowed 6 times so far with the most amount in one storm about 18" nothing here since last weekend we had 10" that turned to rain at the end and was as heavy as 2 feet of normal snow! They are talking some for this next weekend ???


Lucky....Man I want to move to Maine....At least this morning it was cold @ -1*F


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Next weekend? What did you hear? Is Mass gonna get some? I need to plow.....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

There is no snow in the seven day right now


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Found this on Acuweather http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=7


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

wmur mentioned this briefly,, we can only hope...


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Two weeks with no action at all kinda takes the wind out of your sails. Lets hope this martin luther king day event is the real deal?


----------



## bare spot (Oct 12, 2007)

looks like i'm gonna have to break out my slicker for this latest low, hope u folks north of fair better. and from the looks of it, a nice track (or tract) on it for me, if only for the temps.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's looking better for us all the time.


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

2COR517;962130 said:


> It's looking better for us all the time.


Same here in Upstate NY, all the local meteorologists are calling for "an increasing chance for a signifcant snow event". Only time will tell.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

5 local news stations in the Albany, NY area, all have a different forecast...24 hours out and nobody knows, thats the story here for the last 4 years


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

Have three different forecasts for here. Accuweather,Weather Channel,NWS all say something different for beginning of week. plowking


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

It looks like 3-6" for us south of boston, heavy wet stuff.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

so whats the deal with this next storm coming in wednesday and thursday?
accuweather last night had 8-12 inches on those days, and then today it is saying a coating ...


----------



## benz2329 (Jan 16, 2010)

It needs to start snowing again in OHIO


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Perhaps its time to rename this thread NORTHEAST NO SNOW!


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

Someone mentioned to me we had a possible big one coming the end of this weekend?
anyone hear that?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

More tonight, tomorrow, and apparently a mess for Monday.....


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;966687 said:


> More tonight, tomorrow, and apparently a mess for Monday.....


Perhaps no school?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

January is looking to be a dud! Too bad, we were on a roll!


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

*who put the breaks on the snow?!?!?*

....id settle for a sanding event !


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Summers back today fisher2, 50 degrees?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

What do you have to do to get a snowstorm around here? Time for desperate measures to appease the snow gods!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

They are talking substantial snowfall this weekend?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My area might get enough out of this today to plow, and Saturday is once again being "watched closely"


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

hmmmm.....since when does the south....get more snow then the north!?!?? DC is gonna get hammered again!:realmad:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We are already four or five inches over average snowfall totals with a promise of major accumulations this FRI/SAT and then more next week. 

Some of the civic associations are crying. we have been in a low snow cycle for the last few years and many were not foresighted enough to collect the same dues and bank the money for a winter like this when the average catches up.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

This is a crazy winter , I am not sure that we have ever had a winter in recorded history where Portland Me got more snow than Presque Isle did but that is the way its going so far...........
Storm after storm this year has just passed by the Maine Coast and gone out to sea ???? I wonder if this is a sign of things to come?? We had 13 ft last year, but probably more like 4ft so far this year....


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

The two major news stations in CT: One says light snow Saturday, one says partly sunny.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im now hearing an inch or less for us? Its starting to look ugly for us long range, @ this point i will be happy if we hit our annual average of 42"


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Our most recent advisory

_A storm system developing over the Gulf of Mexico today will pass
off the Carolina coast Friday night and then continue to the
northeast on Saturday. Snow from this system will overspread the
region from south to north Friday afternoon and it will continue
much of Saturday. Significant snow totals of 6 to 12 inches will
occur over the watch area. Higher totals are possible especially
across the Delmarva region. Strengthening winds on Saturday may
create areas of blowing and drifting snow which may create
additional hazards. _payup


----------



## 84forddiesel (Nov 11, 2007)

All I heard this fall was the north east was going to get hammered with snow this winter. What a joke. The only thing the weather people can predict is the temps. They said it was going to be cold and it has been. The thing that really annoys me is every time a storm does come they never get it right. The first storm we got this year was predicted to be 2'' to 4'' we got 8''. The second storm was predicted to be 8'' to 10'' and we got 4'' and that was the last time I plowed the 26 of December. On the 17th of January we were supposed to have an overnight storm bringing 10+'' it snowed about 2'' then changed to rain and we got about 3/4'' of rain. First they said we were going to get it with the storm on Saturday now its going off the coast and out to sea. Who knows we will probably end up with 2 feet but I doubt it.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

sell your plow and snow blower, and it will snow like the Mofo the next day or two


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

wfsb.com
Saturday: Mostly cloudy in the morning, 
then becoming partly sunny. 
Highs in the lower 30s. Northeast winds around 
10 mph with gusts up to 25 mph. 
*************************************************888
wtnh.com
SATURDAY: Cloudy, chance for light snow, 
possibly 1-3 inches. Highs in the low 30s.

Two major news stations in the state and they can't even agree on the weather 2 days from now.


----------



## 84forddiesel (Nov 11, 2007)

topdj;987008 said:


> sell your plow and snow blower, and it will snow like the Mofo the next day or two


Or if your truck or plow breaks. Then your guarantied to get dumped on.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't understand why its been so slow, i didn't buy any new equipment!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Really hoping tomorrow morning they start talking about "a few inches likely for the coast"


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

lawn king;987106 said:


> I don't understand why its been so slow, i didn't buy any new equipment!


Maybe you should consider changing thatpayup:laughing:


----------



## Lou512 (Feb 4, 2010)

Philadelphia, PA

Units: English | Metric Winter Storm Warning Until 2/6/2010 7:00:00 PM 
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
143 PM EST THU FEB 4 2010 
DEZ001-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ016>019-PAZ070-071-051100-
/O.UPG.KPHI.WS.A.0002.100205T2100Z-100207T0000Z/
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.W.0003.100205T2100Z-100207T0000Z/
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-KENT MD-QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SALEM-
GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...
CENTREVILLE...EASTON...DENTON...PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...
CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
143 PM EST THU FEB 4 2010
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM FRIDAY TO 7 PM EST
SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM FRIDAY
TO 7 PM EST SATURDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN
EFFECT.

A STORM SYSTEM DEVELOPING OVER THE GULF OF MEXICO TODAY WILL PASS
OFF THE CAROLINA COAST FRIDAY NIGHT AND THEN CONTINUE TO THE
NORTHEAST ON SATURDAY. SNOW FROM THIS SYSTEM WILL OVERSPREAD THE
REGION FROM SOUTH TO NORTH FRIDAY AFTERNOON...THEN CONTINUE
THROUGH MUCH OF SATURDAY. SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 12 TO 18 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED OVER NORTHERN DELAWARE AND CENTRAL NEW JERSEY WITH UP TO
24 INCHES POSSIBLE OVER THE CENTRAL DELMARVA. STRENGTHENING WINDS
FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY MAY CREATE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW
WHICH WILL CAUSE ADDITIONAL HAZARDS.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE
EXPECTED. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS FROM YOUR
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE. Winter Storm Watch Until 2/4/2010 1:43:00 PM 
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
143 PM EST THU FEB 4 2010 
DEZ001-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ016>019-PAZ070-071-051100-
/O.UPG.KPHI.WS.A.0002.100205T2100Z-100207T0000Z/
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.W.0003.100205T2100Z-100207T0000Z/
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-KENT MD-QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SALEM-
GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...
CENTREVILLE...EASTON...DENTON...PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...
CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
143 PM EST THU FEB 4 2010
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM FRIDAY TO 7 PM EST
SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM FRIDAY
TO 7 PM EST SATURDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN
EFFECT.

A STORM SYSTEM DEVELOPING OVER THE GULF OF MEXICO TODAY WILL PASS
OFF THE CAROLINA COAST FRIDAY NIGHT AND THEN CONTINUE TO THE
NORTHEAST ON SATURDAY. SNOW FROM THIS SYSTEM WILL OVERSPREAD THE
REGION FROM SOUTH TO NORTH FRIDAY AFTERNOON...THEN CONTINUE
THROUGH MUCH OF SATURDAY. SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 12 TO 18 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED OVER NORTHERN DELAWARE AND CENTRAL NEW JERSEY WITH UP TO
24 INCHES POSSIBLE OVER THE CENTRAL DELMARVA. STRENGTHENING WINDS
FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY MAY CREATE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW
WHICH WILL CAUSE ADDITIONAL HAZARDS.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE
EXPECTED. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS FROM YOUR
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Okay I'm going to start doing some wiring Sat moring to the truck so I'll be down for a few days.... it should start snowing as soon as I get deep into it 

I don't know how this storm can miss us it's huge , who pissed off the weather gods for the northeast.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

Has anyone thought about loading up and driving down south to meet this storm and try to make some money? We are thinking about it but not quite sure who would be the best to contact. Local landscape companies?


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

daninline;988006 said:


> Okay I'm going to start doing some wiring Sat moring to the truck so I'll be down for a few days.... it should start snowing as soon as I get deep into it


You know that's going to work. OK everyone, get ready!!


----------



## 84forddiesel (Nov 11, 2007)

I washed my truck today thought that might help make it snow. Looks like Wednesday has a 50% chance of snow. We'll see how many times that changes from now until Wednesday My guess is Monday it will be the storm of the century and Tuesday it will be flurries.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Its amazing how this storm stopped moving north when it hit massachusetts, i was just looking at the nexrad radar, it looks like the storm hit a force field?


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea our winds just pushed it right out


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

BPK63;987010 said:


> wfsb.com
> Saturday: Mostly cloudy in the morning,
> then becoming partly sunny.
> Highs in the lower 30s. Northeast winds around
> ...


WFSB called this storm on Thursday, and WTNH said right to the end a couple inches of snow, and we got nothing. Time to start watching WFSB.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks like 10 to 15" for us! It just might be enough to get some after storm machine work as well. Bring it on !!!!


----------



## bare spot (Oct 12, 2007)

local guy calling 3 to 6 my area. sounds low and seen higher totals from other but way it's been going i'll be happy with that.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

sounds like the storm keeps tracking north every run, now the lower part of CT is calling for 12 inches of snow and the Northern countys are calling 6 inches plus, I think by the time it hits we will all be in the 12 plus inch range up to Worcester and MA coast.

The other big this is there is going to be a lot of high winds so be carefull out there..


----------



## beaugross (Jan 5, 2010)

The are calling for 3-5 at a 90% chance and another 3-5 at a 70% chance tomorrow. That is in Coudersport PA. I am I guess North Central PA, Potter County...about 35 minutes off the NY border.


----------



## 84forddiesel (Nov 11, 2007)

This was going to be a 12'' to 17'' storm now as the day goes on its down to 6'' to 12''. I wont be surprised if it drops again. Its been snowing off and on all day we have managed to get 3''. Now the heavier band of snow is going to be here around 2:00 pm there saying up to 3'' an hour. Ha Ha I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## 84forddiesel (Nov 11, 2007)

Just got downed some more now only 4'' to 8''. Have just about 4'' now. It doesn’t look to good now clouds are breaking up and the sky keeps peeking through. There saying heavy bands may bring more snow late this afternoon into tonight. I wish it would just end so I can go plow my driveways. I’ am really getting sick of these storms getting blown way out of proportion.


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

havent even gotten a coating where i am in ct yet. freekin blows. alot of people losing out alot of money today by closing there businesses because of the threat of blizzard conditions ect ect. it might as well rain.................


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

:realmad:In northern vt and so far we have hardly had any snow. No big 12"+ dumps, and i operate in and around Stowe. We even have grass showing on the golf course. And it rained all summer, i mean like every day...Seems all these big storms never make it up to us.....very slow season to say the least...


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We have a temp of 34 and pouring rain? Now they are saying heavy snow tonight. How is it we can land a probe on mars to take pictures, but cant forecast weather?


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

we got dropped down to 2-5 today and 4-6 tonight


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

lmao.....now ch 7 says 2-4 boston area.......alllllrighty then!


----------



## 84forddiesel (Nov 11, 2007)

They keep saying its going to snow more but the sky keeps getting brighter. If you watch the radar the storm just keeps breaking up. Its really getting to be bs. Its not like its every once and a while they dont get a storm right its every time. If they said 2'' to 4'' we would have gotten 2 foot. I keep holding off on going to plow. If I go plow it will start snowing and will end up getting another 5’’. If I sit here and wait it wont snow anymore and I’ll end up plowing in the dark when I could have done it this afternoon.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't see any TV now my new dam Dish Network is down just like any day there is a clowd in the sky


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Albany, NY area was supposed to get 3-6 inches, then when the storm was over they changed the forecast, but at least our local weather guy apologized to the snowplow operators who need the snow. This winter is awful. Not looking foward to bidding contracts next year since people will remember this winter as snowless and not want to play the contract lottery or want to pay less. Never thought I'd say I'd have to move south to plow snow.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

for sale plow and sander almost like new installed and removed a lot but never used LOL
the raidio guy this morning said he say a plow guy in a parking lot so bord he saw him rasing and lowering the plow over and over... sounds about right.

I only have 2 accounts that want to be cleaned when we get this little:angry:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I think @ the very least we are due an apology and an explanation from the weather jerks!


----------

